# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  कैसे करें, अतिसक्रिय थायराइड का इलाज

## Apurv Sharma

अब तक यह तो जान ही चुके है की जब थायराइड ग्रंथि ज्*यादा सक्रिय हो जाती है, उसे हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म कहते है । और हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म का पता टी3 और टी4 के स्*तर में वृद्धि और टीएसएच के स्*तर में कमी से चलता है। हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म में शरीर में कई समस्*यायें शुरू हो जाती हैं। इसमें मेटाबॉलिज्*म का स्*तर बढ़ जाता है। शरीर का तापमान सामान्*य से अधिक हो जाता है। अनिद्रा, उत्*तेजना, और घबराहट जैसी स्थिति हमेशा बनी रहती है। शरीर का वजन कम होने लगता है। मधुमेह और घेंघा होने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। तो आइए आपको बताते हैं कि अतिसक्रिय थायराइड का इलाज कैसे करें।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म का इलाज करने के तरीके :-

**सर्जरी :–*यह एक जानामाना पुराना और आसान तरीका है और थायराइड ग्रंथि के इलाज के लिए भी सर्जरी सबसे अच्*छा और सामान्*य तरीका है। सर्जरी के द्वारा अति*सक्रिय थायराइड ग्रंथि का हमेशा के लिए इलाज हो जाता है। सर्जरी के द्वारा ऐसे ऊतकों को निकाला जाता है जो ज्*यादा मात्रा में हार्मोन का निर्माण करते हैं। सर्जरी अतिसक्रिय थायराइड के लिए सबसे अच्*छा इलाज तो है लेकिन इसमें कुछ दिक्*कतें भी आती हैं। सर्जरी के दौरान थायराइड ग्रंथि के आसपास के ऊतक भी निकल जाते हैं। गले की नली को भी नुकसान पहुंच सकता है। इसके कारण शरीर में कैल्सियम का स्*तर कम हो सकता है (क्योंकि वोकल कार्ड के पास पैराथाइराइड ग्रंथि होती है जो कि शरीर में कैल्सियम के स्*तर को नियत्रित करती है)। इसके लिए कैल्सियम रिप्*लेसमेंट थेरेपी की आवश्*यकता हो सकती है। पर आप डॉक्टर से सलाह ले

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन :-*

[/B]ये एक अत्याधुनिक उपाय है | रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन मरीज को मुंह से दिया जाता है। यह गोलियों के जरिए या फिर लिक्विड के रूप में दिया जाता है। रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन देने से पहले नियमित स्*कैन किया जाता है। स्*कैन के द्वारा हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म की पुष्टि होने के बाद ही रेडियोधर्मी आयोडीन दिया जाता है। यह थायराइड ग्रंथि से अतिसक्रिय कोशिकाओं को उठाकर उनको समाप्*त कर देता है। इस थेरेपी की सबसे खास बात यह है कि इससे इलाज करने के बाद इसका कोई भी साइड इफेक्*ट नहीं होता है। लेकिन गर्भावस्*था या फिर मां बनने के बाद (जब तक आप शिशु को स्*तनपान कराती हैं) कुछ दिनों तक इस तरीके से इलाज नहीं करना चाहिए। 50 साल तक के लोगों में इस तरीके से इलाज किया जा सकता है। 8 से 12 सप्*ताह तक यह दिया जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन :-

*Attachment 906828

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*एंटीथायराइड ड्रग :–

*क्या आप जानते है की अतिसक्रिय थायराइ ग्रंथि का इलाज एंटीथायराइड ड्रग के जरिए भी दिया जाता है। इस प्रक्रिया में ये दवाईयां थायराइड ऊतकों में जाकर हार्मोन बनने की प्रक्रिया को रोक देती हैं। इन दवाइयों के उपयोग में सबसे बड़ी समस्*या यह है कि सफेद ब्*लड सेल्*स को नुकसान पहुंचाती हैं। इसलिए इन दवाओं का प्रयोग चिकित्*सक से पूछ कर ही कीजिए। बिना सलाह के घातक हो सकते है |

----------

